

Codealike and Coderbits join forces for Visual Studio developers - thabofletcher
https://coderbits.com/posts/44C6wA

======
stefcosma
Even if it's just for Visual Studio it's still pretty cool. :)

------
aharris88
It would be cool if it worked with Sublime Text or vim.

------
disoArg
It might be interesting to have Eclipse integration

------
johncoltrane
I would like to see it for $editor as well.

